# Difference between detritus in filter or substrate



## oliverpool (20 Dec 2013)

I wonder if there is actually a difference of detritus or food "rotting" on the substrate, on top of plants or in the filter. Its still part of the water in the aquarium right? 

If so, having a wavemaker of more powerful flow from the filter to lift and filter these dirt into the filter does not actually make the tank cleaner? Whats in the filter actually gets into the water anyway. Appreciate any thoughts on this.

Thanks!


----------



## roadmaster (20 Dec 2013)

Must look to what is being filtered and what measures can be taken to reduce detritus,dirt,fish food,etc.
If one find's themselves having to clean filter material more often than they would like.
In closed system like your/my aquarium ,,nothing is removed unless you or I remove it through water changes, or servicing the filter.


----------



## prdad (20 Dec 2013)

Theres also another view that closed systems can become self sustaining if there is enough ecology.


----------



## sparkyweasel (21 Dec 2013)

If it sinks into the substrate, the decomposition may be anaerobic and result in harmful waste products like Hydrogen Sulphide. In the filter the decomposition should be aerobic, generally with fairly harmless end products.
Waste rotting on top of plants can reduce the light reaching the leaves, and also block (partially) gas exchange between the plant and the water. Also the rot may spread to the leaves, especially if they are already weakened by the lack of light.


----------



## dw1305 (21 Dec 2013)

Hi all,





oliverpool said:


> If so, having a wavemaker of more powerful flow from the filter to lift and filter these dirt into the filter does not actually make the tank cleaner? Whats in the filter actually gets into the water anyway. Appreciate any thoughts on this.


 Your right, you don't want any organic debris in the filter, you just want the ammonia (NH3) that continually diffuses from the fish and snail gills, the decomposition of proteins etc. Any remaining uneaten food etc should be siphoned out. 

This is a real problem with canister filters, particularly if you don't have a pre-filter sponge on the inlet. If you use the filter as a siphon faeces, uneaten food etc., enters the filter, where it impedes flow and its decomposition depletes oxygen and biological filtration is all about oxygen. There is a more complete discussion of this here: <plecoplanet: Aeration and dissolved oxygen in the aquarium>.

cheers Darrel


----------



## oliverpool (21 Dec 2013)

Thanks all for your reply.  I understand the part that rotting food on leaves of plants would be detrimental to the height of the plant or leave immediately below. The thing is sometimes you need to feed live food, I substitute it with Ocean Fresh Brine Shrimps which is small dead BBS. Its so light that it floats in the water till it sinks into the substrate of settles on leaves if its not eaten. Its just not possible to siphon it as its almost impossible to see. So even though I switch off my filter for 5-10 mins during my BBS feeding, Some will be settle in the substrate or plants potentially rotting.  I cant say that it would be good for the system. A good cycled system should be able to handle it of course. Or I could run a wavemaker to shake the left over BBS up into the water system to be filtered into the canister system. Thats why I asked my question really.  To leave the uneaten BBS on the substrate/plants or get it into the filter as much as possible. 

My tank is 6 months old now. I noticed that at the start of a tank, things always seem good. As it gets older, it seem to get a little harder to keep the tank in tip top condition. Any help to keep organics up always helps. Of course good plant growth will always help.


----------

